# Big drop stole my oar



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Eric, please provide details, here I will help you start: "So there I was..."




Also, the Poudre's coming down to manageable levels again, wanna paddle this weekend?


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

Bump


----------

